# when does rations/board come off your pay?



## bojangles (25 Mar 2005)

Just wondering when you start having rations and board taken off your cheque if you decide to live in barracks. Does it start coming off during your training or when you get posted?
Also, I heard that the military will arrange for the rest of your belonging to be sent to your posting, does this include vehicles/motorcycles as well? ...and can you bring your own vehicle to BMQ in St Jean?

Bojangles


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

You will be paying rations and quarters while you are on BMQ. In my experience you can bring your own car to BMQ ( my ex-wife did 2 years ago).


----------



## bojangles (25 Mar 2005)

Can you opt out of rations and simply pay as you go if you prefer?

Bojangles


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> Can you opt out of rations and simply pay as you go if you prefer?
> 
> Bojangles



As a recruit i don't beleive that you can do that.  Even afterwards , some bases do not allow you to de-link rations and quarters.


----------



## bojangles (25 Mar 2005)

I guess it's still pretty cheap considering it works out to about $11/day. You can't cook your own food for that price and the best part about rations is that you don't have to do your own dishes.  ;D

Bojangles


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

That's exactly what I think about it.. I hate so much cooking and making dishes I think I will never get off rations. Plus, as a weird person I am, I always prefer restaurants and such things to food that I cook at home. Even my grandmother can't make something so good that i'd prefer it to the restaurant. Mmmhh.. rations!



Cheers!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I think about it.. I hate so much cooking and making dishes I think I will never get off rations. Plus, as a weird person I am, I always prefer restaurants and such things to food that I cook at home. Even my grandmother can't make something so good that i'd prefer it to the restaurant. Mmmhh.. rations!
> Cheers!



Trust me...you are gonna get tired of eating at the mess......I went on course in Winnipeg for 6 months and i was glad to be able to decide what i was going to eat at meal time.


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

When I did my mechanics course, I've been in another city for 1year 1/2. As I hate lunches, I bought cards that allowed me to eat at the cafeteria of the school. I ate there everyday, but it was just for dinner and only 5 days a week. I must admit that eating there 3 times a day 7 days a week would not have been this pleasing, as it was not always healthy food there. What are on the menu in the mess? I mean, is there always fries, pizza and this kind of junk food, or do they serve "healthy food" sometimes?


Cheers!


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

Iwill probably end up paying rations and board because I can't cook and I can eat anything except liver yuck!! So I'm set!!


----------



## NiTz (29 Mar 2005)

hahaha.. for my part, I have no problem in cooking noodles. spaghettis and eggs, but for other things, better ask my girlfriend!


Cheers!


----------



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> hahaha.. for my part, I have no problem in cooking noodles. spaghettis and eggs, but for other things, better ask my girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great plan  
Do you start paying once you start BMQ?


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> Great plan
> Do you start paying once you start BMQ?



As i have answered a few posts above, the answer is yes ( if you are single) you will pay for both rations and quarters from day 1 of BMQ.


----------



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

thanks aesop081 my fault for not reading sorry


----------



## chrisf (30 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> When I did my mechanics course, I've been in another city for 1year 1/2. As I hate lunches, I bought cards that allowed me to eat at the cafeteria of the school. I ate there everyday, but it was just for dinner and only 5 days a week. I must admit that eating there 3 times a day 7 days a week would not have been this pleasing, as it was not always healthy food there. What are on the menu in the mess? I mean, is there always fries, pizza and this kind of junk food, or do they serve "healthy food" sometimes?



Quality of the food depends on the particular mess, but most messes present a few different options for your main course/side dish, as well as having a salad bar, some also have sandwhich bars at lunchtime.


----------



## NiTz (30 Mar 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Quality of the food depends on the particular mess, but most messes present a few different options for your main course/side dish, as well as having a salad bar, some also have sandwhich bars at lunchtime.



That's great, so I assume one would have other choices than fried chicken and pizza.. hehe. Sandwich bars must be cool! I can't wait to get there!

Cheers!


----------



## patrick666 (2 Apr 2005)

What about desert ?  ;D


----------



## armyrules (4 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> What about desert ?   ;D



   I hope it's good I'm going to try and eat right at BMQ!! Hopefully


----------



## brin11 (4 Apr 2005)

Bojangles,

As far as I know the military will still pay to have your furniture and effects moved from home to your first posting.  Although, there is a limit on how much they'll move, esp. if you're single.  I don't know about a car/truck but they did move my motorcycle on the moving truck with the rest of my stuff.  It has to be prepared though with the tank drained/removed and oil drained as well as per moving company rules.

good luck.


----------



## bojangles (4 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the info. I already have my bike winterized so I suppose its just best to leave it that way. Minus the WD-40 coatings on it.
What kind of bike do you ride?

Bojangles


----------



## patrick666 (4 Apr 2005)

Good to know I will be able to transport my bike too.

I have a 67 triumph tiger that doesn't, currently, work because of some faulty wires and what not. I think it's the distributor or CDI...  

me - :rocket: >>> bike.. sometimes...

Cheers


----------



## brin11 (5 Apr 2005)

Bojangles,

The bike I moved is LONG gone.  I have a Kawasaki 454 LTD right now which is dead and needs much work to make her live again.  Planning on starting this spring when things warm up a bit.  What do you have?


----------



## bojangles (5 Apr 2005)

My first bike was an LTD, but only a 250cc. I have 2 bikes right now but I am selling one of them. I have a 750cc Honda Interceptor (that's the one I am selling) and I ride a 650cc Yamaha V-star, custom.

Bojangles


----------



## QORvanweert (5 Apr 2005)

Well, I am trying to sell my 1982 Yamaha Vision. 550 cc's, the few times I have driven it, it took off like an angel on steroids.. quite nice.. I live in Richmond Hill... if anyone is interested. The going price is 450.


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> Well, I am trying to sell my 1982 Yamaha Vision. 550 cc's, the few times I have driven it, it took off like an angel on steroids.. quite nice.. I live in Richmond Hill... if anyone is interested. The going price is 450.


Not trying to be a meanie but isn't this thread kind of getting off of topic? Maybe it should move to equipment or Radio Chattter. not trying to be an ass or anything


----------



## QORvanweert (6 Apr 2005)

you are right, this is getting off topic. I will go open a post in radio chatter about selling my motorcycle....


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

Soo... back to DESERT... mmm... 

Are there brownies? I love brownies... mmm..


----------



## NiTz (6 Apr 2005)

Awh.. no brownies for me (too much chocolate!) I prefer pies.. any pie, as long as it's a pie! hmmm...!!


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

Does anyone know how much you are allowed to eat on your first pass through the line.  I mean when I get in the line can I load up the plate?  So that I dont have to get back in line again.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Brownies mmm. I think that you can go back for seconds but I think that they won't let you load up on the first go. Don't quote me on that one though


----------



## kaspacanada (7 Apr 2005)

The policy of single members paying for rations is in effect, a discriminatory policy.   If you are a single member you can file a grievance and you have a good chance of winning. 

 See http://www.cfgb-cgfc.gc.ca/casestudies-e.php?case_studyy_id=41 for a good start.   

It will be the seventh case listed on the page where the above link will bring you.   If you have any particular questions, feel free to send me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (15 Apr 2005)

kaspacanada said:
			
		

> The policy of single members paying for rations is in effect, a discriminatory policy.  If you are a single member you can file a grievance and you have a good chance of winning.
> 
> See http://www.cfgb-cgfc.gc.ca/casestudies-e.php?case_studyy_id=41 for a good start.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, all new members of the CF are sent to BMQ on Restricted Posting and not Temporary Duty so this is not applicable.


----------



## Glorified Ape (17 Apr 2005)

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much you are allowed to eat on your first pass through the line.   I mean when I get in the line can I load up the plate?   So that I dont have to get back in line again.



You'll receive one main dish and a side dish from the mess workers (you choose which main/side, although the sandwich bar usually only has fries as a side - to get the others you'd have to get back in line at the hot entree station) - you can't control the portions they give you but they're usually pretty reasonable. You can load up at the salad bar and the leftovers bar (cold pizza, pogos, etc.) and take 1 dessert (possibly 2, we started out getting 2 but got it cut to 1). You can have 2 glasses of milk/pop/water/juice and one mug of coffee/hot chocolate/tea. If there's soup (which there usually is for lunch/dinner) you can take 1 bowl, lots of crackers, and a good sized hunk of bread. 

All in all, you can get quite a bit of food on your tray in one pass at the mess line. Consider, for example: 

1 steak/chicken breast/meat loaf/sandwich/wrap w/ fries & gravy
1 bowl soup
4 packages crackers
1 bowl caesar salad
1 bowl cheese cubes & veggies
1 chunk of french bread
1 plate leftovers (pogos/pizza)
2 glasses juice
1 mug hot chocolate
1 piece of pie/2 cookies/1 yogurt/1 popsicle/1 bowl ice cream

All in one go at the mess line. That's alot of food. The only problem is how much time they give you to eat it.


----------



## Dogboy (21 Apr 2005)

but back to the mane question 
what is the amount off your pay?
someone said $11.00 or something?
and I'm married so what dose that change?


----------



## kincanucks (22 Apr 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> but back to the mane question
> what is the amount off your pay?
> someone said $11.00 or something?
> and I'm married so what dose that change?



Mane? dose?

Don't know how much it is but if you are married you don't pay.


----------



## Glorified Ape (22 Apr 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> but back to the mane question
> what is the amount off your pay?
> someone said $11.00 or something?
> and I'm married so what dose that change?



The ration amount deducted per month on my course was about 200.00 I think.


----------



## Dogboy (23 Apr 2005)

ok so since Im mareid i dont haver to pay room and bord 

COOL!

man my wife will love to hear that


----------



## kincanucks (23 Apr 2005)

_mareid_

Is that what they call it in Alberta?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _mareid_
> 
> Is that what they call it Alberta?



Maybe since he does not have to pay room and board, he can buy himself spelling classes !!


----------



## kincanucks (23 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Maybe since he does not have to pay room and board, he can buy himself spelling classes !!



That would be nice, ;D


----------



## DogOfWar (24 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _mareid_
> 
> Is that what they call it Alberta?



owch  ;D


----------



## kaspacanada (18 Jun 2005)

Actually, it does not matter what kind of posting you are sent on training with.  The point the CFGB made was that all members were to be treated equally regardless.  Since single members still pay while married or members with dependents do not and therefore, they are still not being treated equally as one group recieves rations at public expense while other members do not.  I know of several who got their money back last year and if you want to confirm that, message me.   Sorry about the delay time for response but i've been on course.

Cheers


----------



## Grunt_031 (18 Jun 2005)

> The point the CFGB made was that all members were to be treated equally regardless.



Does this mean that the Pte (Pay level Recruit-2) are going to lose their guarded rates on quarters? 

If they want to be treated equally, careful what you wish for.


----------



## Zombie (2 Sep 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> The ration amount deducted per month on my course was about 200.00 I think.



What about quarters? 

And is the $200 during BMQ only, or the same during SQ and QL3's? I read on another thread that rations alone were around $300-$350/month depending on the base. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33594.0.html


----------



## liamstephen (3 Sep 2005)

I just read the thread.  In summary it sounds like you do not pay for rations and quarters if you are married.  Works out well for the married members.  However, why are people being so disrespectful to the person whose spelling abilities are questionable?  Has he not indicated that he has a learning disability?  Perhaps his disability prevents him from being able to spell adequately and he can perform his duties just fine.  If there is a disability, then a 'spelling course' is unlikely to remedy his spelling woes.  Anyway, just seemed a little mean to me. :'(


----------



## kincanucks (3 Sep 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww, I am sorry.  Would you like some tea?


----------



## Ranman (3 Sep 2005)

liamstephen said:
			
		

> I just read the thread.   In summary it sounds like you do not pay for rations and quarters if you are married.   Works out well for the married members.   However, why are people being so disrespectful to the person whose spelling abilities are questionable?   Has he not indicated that he has a learning disability?   Perhaps his disability prevents him from being able to spell adequately and he can perform his duties just fine.   If there is a disability, then a 'spelling course' is unlikely to remedy his spelling woes.   Anyway, just seemed a little mean to me. :'(



I agree 100%

Spell checkers on forums are "Lame".


----------



## liamstephen (3 Sep 2005)

Ahh ... I had not thought of the Spell Check option.  That would certainly get rid of some spelling mistakes (although those with there, their, and they're issues would still be in trouble, as an example).  That would have been useful for this guy ... still it was rude of others to recommend a course etc.  Thanks for bringing the Spell Checker to my attention. :-[


----------



## Fry (5 Sep 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwww, I am sorry.   Would you like some tea?



Orange pekoe, 1 sugar please. Tetley Teabags preferred  ;D


----------



## Ninja9186 (6 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Orange pekoe, 1 sugar please. Tetley Teabags preferred   ;D



LOL. Thats the kind that come in our field rations.  Fry, I think you're ready for Basic.


----------



## Meridian (10 Sep 2005)

Uuhm, to clarify, at least this is how it worked for the people who were on course with me two years ago, and explained to us by the clerks:

It had nothing to do with whether or not you were married, it had to do with your residential situation. 

The military finds it silly that if you are posted away from your primary residence, which you are continuing to provide for while away, that you should be required to pay further.
Just like on civvy street when your job sends you off for a few months somewhere for training or otherwise, your room & board is paid, the same works for the military.  If you are permanently moved, the military, like the civilian world (good companies anyway) helps you move, but usually you pay for your permanent residence afterwards.

So, if you are married, chances are your wife is living somewhere, and that is your permanent residence. If you are on course, the military can not reasonably expect you to pay both for your share of support for your residence and where you are staying on course, you dont pay.   

If you are single, this works as well for the following examples: ROTP Civy U students could elaborate, but the ones on my course who were renting appartments (ie not living with mommy and daddy during the school year) still were paying for their rent and utilities, etc, back home. Since they would be returning there at least for 3 more summers until school was done, it was a permanent residence, and they didnt pay for room..... and since R&Q are interlinked, you dont pay rations either.

For most singles, you are stuck paying, because you are entering the forces and should be terminating your lease, since you will invariably be moving as soon as training is complete, and have no need for your residence back wherever you had it as a civvy.



I think I made this sound more complicated.


----------



## liamstephen (10 Sep 2005)

Actually that was quite clear ... and perfectly logical.   Thanks for the info.  If anyone knows otherwise, please tell ...


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

even if it's 500 a month, that still ain't much. that's cheaper than most people's civvy rent, let alone their grub.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Sep 2005)

i have not been in barracks or paying rations and quarters since I left in 1995

there use to be a claim form you  filed  when on course if you were sent to another base and were paying r&q at your home base. The BOR filed it, ( i filed my own as I was the only one who lived in barracks at my unit) it was to reimburse you the costs of r&q while away on course and living in another barracks as you were forced to live there not by  choice. 
i think my  r&q was like 265 or 365 a month in Toronto, it was taken out of my  pay  in 2 equal payments a month. Never noticed it, never cared they  took care of it and i had a messhall card i could eat as much or as little as i wanted everyday  in the mess.

food was great, never ran out of food while I was there.  if you contact your orderly room or even platoon Sgt or Section commander they  would help you  get the answers and information you require. as to costs and base rules on opting out of it.


----------



## Meridian (11 Sep 2005)

Fry:

True, but again, the space you live in is not quite the same as what youd get on civvy street (depending on where you are), and the food is cafeteria styles.

Of the places I was at (St Jean, so thats not much), the food generally tasted as if it was mass prepared. IF you dont care about that, well you'll enjoy it greatly...  If you are a discerning food connaisseur, you may not enjoy it so much,  but if you are that picky, your field rats are gonna taste mighty great to you 

Glorified Ape already explained St Jean's food basically as far as I ever remember it.  And as he said, on course, at least the earlier ones, its usually more how much time you get to eat, not how good the food is


----------



## P-Free (11 Sep 2005)

Yeah?? Preped like MASS STYLE? Like Prison food or..?

You know how the rations are in Borden? That is where the school is so...

P.......


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

IT tastes like a cafeteria... SOme cafeterias, on same days have excellent food. Certain foods may be better than others, because the cook actually really loves his job.  But when you do 500 of the same thing, it doesnt get the same attention as 10 of the same thing.


----------



## Fry (12 Sep 2005)

It's training. I'll be worried about the training, not how the food tastes. I'll be worried if I get enough time to eat my food or not, let alone if it's cooked to gourmet perfection.


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

Exactly. Trust me, no matter what the meal of the day is, you'll enjoy them when you come back from the field  Especially as a FNG not used to fieldrats.


----------



## FestiveT (16 Dec 2005)

I know I'm digging this post up from a couple months back, however it seems to have some useful information for people wanting to know about financial issues while away from home.

I've heard some people say "They pay for your food, and a roof over your head", 'They' being the CF. 

I wasn't totally sure on this topic, but after reading this thread, it's clear that 'They' don't pay for your food, or a roof over your head, or even the cost of a 2 minute haircut.

What about if you are deployed overseas? Do you still pay for food etc?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2005)

FestiveT said:
			
		

> What about if you are deployed overseas? Do you still pay for food etc?


No.  While overseas, you will be reimbursed your Rations and Quarters.


----------

